# is there a better Firewall than Kerio Personal?



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i use Kerio Personal Firewall right now to replace the Windows Firewall.

wth WFW i always had a bad connection to the Inet. i posted about it before. Kerio works fine for now. i just want to know is there any other personal FREE firewalls [not shareware, demo, trial, or EVALware] i am looking for complete FREEWARE does any one know of a freeware firewall that may be better than Kerio? thanks in advance.


----------



## lazyloon (Mar 15, 2005)

I like Sygate's Personal Firewall.....free to boot as well


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I use sygate on one computer and zone alarm on the others.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks i will check it out, not the biggest fan of ZA tho. i used it on my 98 machine.


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

ZoneAlarm, everybody says it's really good and it's free. I use an old version of Tiny PFW, I've been using it for 3 years or so and it still rocks, unfortunately it's not free anymore.

/edit: well, forget about ZoneAlarm then :sad:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks for the input 101, so TPFW is not free or ZA?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Zone alarm has two version one free and one that costs money. They are both effective the one that costs money just gives you more features. You can d/l the free one here
If you want sygate you can d/l it here


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks super.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I have ZA on one PC and KPF on another. This is probably a misconception but it "feels" like KPF is a little less resource hungry than ZA.

I like them both...


----------



## deaddybear (Feb 20, 2005)

norin said:


> i use Kerio Personal Firewall right now to replace the Windows Firewall.
> 
> wth WFW i always had a bad connection to the Inet. i posted about it before. Kerio works fine for now. i just want to know is there any other personal FREE firewalls [not shareware, demo, trial, or EVALware] i am looking for complete FREEWARE does any one know of a freeware firewall that may be better than Kerio? thanks in advance.


Kerio Persional is OK, and so is Sygate Personal, but if you want GOOD Firewall, forget the word FREE. It's like asking for a "volunteer bodygruard".
My personal experience is that ZA is pertty good and Agrinum Outpost Firewall Pro is currently the best firewall you can get your greedy little hands on.


----------

